# Who Let The Trout Out????



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Well my partner Noe G was back on track today we took a buddy of ours Albert out. It was on like the running of the bulls we caught our limits and released plenty of solid fish. Conditions were tough so we had to fish several protected areas. Remember guys keep hydrated in these hot weather conditions........Until Next time


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Here's a pic of Noe Releasing one of the many we released....


----------

